# How long does it take to receive 189 visa after receiving a 'Final Request' from CO?



## itsmaqsoodsyed (Jun 17, 2017)

My CO contacts are as below:

14th June 2017 - requesting my medical because it was not showing up in immiaccount but results were sent from clinic as reported in emedical portal and wife's PTE.

27th July 2017 - requesting online access to verify wife's PTE scores. No mention of my medicals at this point

27th September - requesting my medical again because it is not showing up in immiaccount (Final Request).


:frusty:


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

itsmaqsoodsyed said:


> My CO contacts are as below:
> 
> 14th June 2017 - requesting my medical because it was not showing up in immiaccount but results were sent from clinic as reported in emedical portal and wife's PTE.
> 
> ...


Wait patiently. There is no fixed timeline.


----------



## itsmaqsoodsyed (Jun 17, 2017)

sharma1981 said:


> Wait patiently. There is no fixed timeline.


yes,

but what do i reply to CO?


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

itsmaqsoodsyed said:


> yes,
> 
> but what do i reply to CO?



You can download the PDF about medical status from ImmiAccount and re-send to CO by uploading and email. That PDF lists status of all the applicants.


----------



## Juli93 (Oct 6, 2017)

log in into your eMedical account with your HAP ID and download your information status, you can then email it to your agent or upload online in the evidence of Health section. My officer also asked my partner to do medicals even though he has done them already and from my account it states- medical clearance provided.


----------



## jas2017 (Aug 18, 2017)

itsmaqsoodsyed said:


> My CO contacts are as below:
> 
> 14th June 2017 - requesting my medical because it was not showing up in immiaccount but results were sent from clinic as reported in emedical portal and wife's PTE.
> 
> ...


Hi,
I am also facing this issue. My kid's medical is not showing in immiaccount as the date of birth had a mistake. CO contacted and asked for the medicals of the kid. I have uploaded the InformationSheet from eMedical. What else needs to be done?


----------



## itsmaqsoodsyed (Jun 17, 2017)

cc


jas2017 said:


> Hi,
> I am also facing this issue. My kid's medical is not showing in immiaccount as the date of birth had a mistake. CO contacted and asked for the medicals of the kid. I have uploaded the InformationSheet from eMedical. What else needs to be done?


that should suffice. not sure what CO wants


----------



## jas2017 (Aug 18, 2017)

itsmaqsoodsyed said:


> cc
> 
> that should suffice. not sure what CO wants


You had uploaded the InformationSheet from eMedical when CO asked for your medical in June and still CO came back in Sep asking for medical?


----------



## ajayaustralia (Apr 5, 2017)

itsmaqsoodsyed said:


> My CO contacts are as below:
> 
> 14th June 2017 - requesting my medical because it was not showing up in immiaccount but results were sent from clinic as reported in emedical portal and wife's PTE.
> 
> ...


Hello,

Can you elaborate here what do you mean by final request? I mean how do you know that CO will not ask for further documents?

Regards/Ajay


----------



## itsmaqsoodsyed (Jun 17, 2017)

jas2017 said:


> You had uploaded the InformationSheet from eMedical when CO asked for your medical in June and still CO came back in Sep asking for medical?


correct. they asked for it in june and i uploaded and sent email to CO. then another CO contacted in july asking for something else. then third CO contacted again in september asking for medicals again even though results were already uploaded in June.


----------



## itsmaqsoodsyed (Jun 17, 2017)

ajayaustralia said:


> Hello,
> 
> Can you elaborate here what do you mean by final request? I mean how do you know that CO will not ask for further documents?
> 
> Regards/Ajay


in my first 2 CO contacts, the title of required document list file was 'Information Requested'.

in third CO contact, they had titled the documents required file as 'FINAL REQUEST' in bold. they asked for same thing i.e. medicals. we tried to send a couple of emails to them asking for further explanation but got no response. so my MARA agent uploaded the emails we had sent to CO in immiaccount and pressed IP button.


----------

